
Ask HN: Flagged Submissions Added to Favorites - tmaly
I just noticed that something I added to my favorites was later flagged.   I cannot see it in my favorites now.<p>This did not seem to the case before.  Has something changed with flagged items?
======
mtmail
Check if you have showdead=yes enabled in your profile.

~~~
greenyoda
I think this is the right answer. I have "showdead" enabled, and I can see two
dead stories at the top of their favorites list:

 _1\. [flagged] [dead] How I made $210,822 selling a pdf and a video on the
internet (indiehackers.com)

7 points by DVassallo 1 hour ago | flag | vouch

2\. [flagged] [dead] Lessons of Persuasion from Scott Adams, Creator of
Dilbert (knowledgeartist.org)

7 points by laybak 6 hours ago | flag | vouch | 2 comments_

Note, however, that HN seems to eventually remove the hyperlinks from dead
stories, so if you're interested in those links, they should probably be
bookmarked somewhere else.

------
tastroder
The second entry on your favourites page is flagged/dead and shows up for me,
are you sure the page reloaded?

~~~
tmaly
yes, I double checked it. I see an indie hackers link as my most recent and an
Ask HN as my second.

